# The Last Song or Piece of Music You Listened To.



## Guard Dog (Sep 24, 2018)

I always have music going, it seems, unless there's something going on that just won't allow it.
Given that I come from a family that had several members involved in the Music Industry, I suppose it's only natural.

I'm all over the board though, when it comes to what I listen to... I have a playlist on my computer that has over 600 songs on it, and I add to or edit that fairly often. 

You'll find everything from Rock, to Country, to Classical there, including some pretty odd stuff as well. Throw the player on random, and you can be listening to AC/DC one minute, Waylon Jennings the next, and straight off to Sinéad O'Connor doing some traditional Irish song after that, with an instrumental of some kind following her...

Anyway... the whole point here is that on another forum I was on, there was a thread like this one where folks would post whatever the last song they'd heard. And I always found it interesting to see what people were listening to.


So, with that in mind, here's what was just playing here at my house:


Rod Stewart - _Maggie May_

Followed by:

Sershen & Zaritskaya - covering Deep Purple's  _Soldier of Fortune_


So... how 'bout you? No need for any long-winded explanation if you don't want to give it. - Artist and title is enough.
( Links to  YouTube Music vids are good too. )

Edit: By request, links to songs or videos would be preferable, if you can find 'em. If ya can't, us nosy bastards still wanna know what you're listening to.  Thanks.


G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Sep 24, 2018)

Haley Reinhart & Casey Abrams - Time of the Season

followed by

Waylon Jennings - The Wild Ones


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 24, 2018)

[video=youtube;x0oc3IR4qGQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0oc3IR4qGQ[/video]​


----------



## Guard Dog (Sep 24, 2018)

Wouldn't play for me Aquarius, but this one did:
Snowbird

And that one's a real heart-melter for some of us old farts who still "remember when", let me tell ya.


Last one here was:

Gin Wigmore - Hey Ho





G.D.


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 24, 2018)

Thank you for sharing this video with us. I like it better than the one I had chosen. God bless and have a good day in the wild woods of Tennessee.


----------



## Guard Dog (Sep 24, 2018)

Not a snowbird, but a frequent visitor to my door all the same:


And the song last heard?

Mandolin Orange - Cavalry 

Edit: Couldn't do that to ya, folks need to hear this one with their own ears.
Cavalry

Followed by

Sia - Unstoppable

G.D.


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 24, 2018)

What kind of a bird is it? And thank you for sharing 'Cavalry' with us. It's beautiful!


----------



## Guard Dog (Sep 24, 2018)

Aquarius said:


> What kind of a bird is it? And thank you for sharing 'Cavalry' with us. It's beautiful!



A red capped woodpecker, I believe. Not gonna swear to it though.
The little guy/gal tried to fly in my back door, but forgot to open it first. So I spent 20 minutes or so sitting there with it in my hand, addled, waiting to see if it was okay, before sitting it on the railing. It flew off shortly after the picture was taken

Oh, the song this time is:

The Goo Goo Dolls - Acoustic #3



G.D.


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 24, 2018)

Why don't you just share the video of your songs with us? That way probably more people would listen to them. I certainly would.


----------



## Guard Dog (Sep 24, 2018)

Aquarius said:


> Why don't you just share the video of your songs with us? That way probably more people would listen to them. I certainly would.



Because it's as much about what we're all listening to, as anything.
Yes, on certain occasions, with certain songs, I'll throw in a link to YouTube, but most of what's playing here is off a playlist on my computer; there is no video.

It's basically just way to get to know the folks here on the forum, and what they like or don't like.

But... if you and others would prefer video links instead of just artists and titles... I can do that.  :icon_cheesygrin:




G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Sep 24, 2018)

With Aquarius' requst for video in mind, here's one of my favorite songs, by one of my favorite singers, and featuring a dancer that I find captivating.

The only bad part is it's used for a rather silly movie.

Sia - California Dreaming

Enjoy.

G.D.

By the way... I _can_ keep this whole thread alive and well all by myself. My post count will go through the roof, and "management" might not be too happy with me, but I can do it.
I'd much rather have everyone else contribute to it though, since it's not all about me, and what I listen to.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Sep 24, 2018)

Just discovered this yesterday while I was researching for a short story.
Cab Calloway was cool.

https://youtu.be/svoSSdsNhtA


----------



## bdcharles (Sep 24, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-dd4fMUhAY

May not be to everyone's taste - however an interesting thing about this song is that it is written using modes of limited transposition; in other words it is in no key yet simultaneously in every key.


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 24, 2018)

If you could do this, I for one would appreciate it.


----------



## Guard Dog (Sep 24, 2018)

Aquarius said:


> If you could do this, I for one would appreciate it.



Looks like it's done, sugar.

And thanks to Ralph and Bd.  Loved 'em both.



G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Sep 24, 2018)

While I'm here... I wanna re-post this one:

Deep Purple - Soldier of Fortune - cover by Sershen & Zaritskaya

These two are impressive. Definitely worth the listen, if you like this kind of music.


G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Sep 24, 2018)

Bonnie Raitt - Angel from Montgomery (live)





G.D.


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 24, 2018)

[video=youtube;f90CTI4uNow]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f90CTI4uNow[/video]​


----------



## Guard Dog (Sep 25, 2018)

Three very different pieces of music:


Rolling in the Deep - Adele (violin/cello/bass cover) - Simply Three


Guns'n'Roses - Welcome To The Jungle cover by Sershen & Zaritskaya 


Primus - Wynona's Big Brown Beaver

Edit: Make that 4. This just popped up:

SILENZIUM - I Was Made For Lovin' You (Kiss cover)




G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Sep 25, 2018)

Barenaked Ladies - One Week 

Dave Matthews Band - Say Goodbye




G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Sep 25, 2018)

Jackson Browne - Load Out/Stay (Just a Little Bit Longer)




G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Sep 25, 2018)

Can't neglect the Country fans:

Garth Brooks - The Thunder Rolls

George Strait - Amarillo By Morning

And a little "Dark Country":

Richie Kotzen - The Damned


G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Sep 25, 2018)

And something completely different...

The Badpiper Thunderstruck

And this...
Shipping Up To Boston / Enter Sandman - Bagpipe Cover (Goddesses of Bagpipe)



G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Sep 26, 2018)

Pulled straight from my playlist:

Little Feat - Dixie Chicken (with Emmylou Harris & Bonnie Raitt) Live 1977

Helen Reddy - I Am Woman (1971)

Jerry Reed - East Bound and Down

12 STRINGS BASS SOLO

Haley Reinhart & Casey Abrams "Time of the Season"

Norah Jones – Black Hole Sun

Yeah, I'm all over the place with music.



G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Sep 26, 2018)

JENNIFER WARNES I Know A Heartache When I See One

And of course ya can't have Jen without her buddy Bill Medley... Baby's gotta dance, after all:

[I've Had] The Time Of My Life

And speaking of dancing...

Footloose - Kenny Loggins




G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Sep 26, 2018)

Dala - Horses

Dala - Good As Gold



G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Sep 26, 2018)

Norah Jones - Live At LPR, NY 

A mini-concert, that needs no filler.



G.D.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 26, 2018)

https://www.google.com/search?clien...i131i20i264j0i131i20i264j0i20i264.fQUcdvsc29A


Sent from my iPhone
i was reading about trash left on the trail and this came on the radio. You just don't see 'em.


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 26, 2018)

[video=youtube;5S5V-Y53ad4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5S5V-Y53ad4[/video]​


----------



## Kevin (Sep 26, 2018)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=e8nNkLJighA


----------



## Guard Dog (Sep 27, 2018)

One Night in Bangkok - Murray Head

Wall Of Voodoo - Mexican Radio

Buggles - Video killed the radio star

Stray Cats - (She's) Sexy & 17

Dire Straits - Money For Nothing

Twisted Sister -- We're Not Gonna Take it

California Girls - David Lee Roth


Sorry, had a "1980s MTV" moment there. :highly_amused:



G.D.


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 27, 2018)

[video=youtube;I_RGZ0KeFwU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_RGZ0KeFwU[/video]​


----------



## Guard Dog (Sep 27, 2018)

I don't know why, Aquarius, but every video you post won't play for me. It says "Video Unavailable."  
It's most perplexing.



G.D.


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 27, 2018)

Sorry about that! If the song sounds interesting to you, how about going to youtube and typing the title into the searchbox to get access to a copy you can read? It sound like there are different versions for me in the United Kingdom and you in the USA.


----------



## Guard Dog (Sep 27, 2018)

Aquarius said:


> Sorry about that! If the song sounds interesting to you, how about going to youtube and typing the title into the searchbox to get access to a copy you can read? It sound like there are different versions for me in the United Kingdom and you in the USA.



Yes, that's what I've done. I just wondered at the "why" of it. Especially since I have friends in the U.K. with YouTube channels, and who post links all the time that always work.

Leave it to YouTube to make things more complicated than they need to be.

I take it the links I've posted have worked for you?


G.D.


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 27, 2018)

Yes, thank you, your links are always working. I would prefer it if you posted one at a time, as in that case I could give you a 'like' for the ones that are to my liking.

Re: Youtube. Might they have something against me? (Joke)


----------



## Guard Dog (Sep 27, 2018)

Aquarius said:


> Yes, thank you, your links are always working. I would prefer it if you posted one at a time, as in that case I could give you a 'like' for the ones that are to my liking.



I don't wanna drive my post count up by doing that... Seems inappropriate to me.
Just listen to the ones ya like, ignore the rest. It's quite all right.




Aquarius said:


> Re: Youtube. Might they have something against me? (Joke)



YouTube has something against _everybody_ that they can't get money out of... and that's no joke.



G.D.


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 28, 2018)

[video=youtube;yzEdEi8Ahds]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzEdEi8Ahds [/video]​


----------



## Guard Dog (Sep 28, 2018)

Guns 'n Roses gone bluegrass:

Sweet Child O' MIne | Bluegrass Cover | Thunder and Rain

Or maybe AC/DC done country-style is more your speed?

Thunderstruck by Steve'n'Seagulls

Hey, they ain't all good... but at least they're interesting... *Eek!* :apthy:

A brain cleanser?

2CELLOS - Thunderstruck

Okay, maybe not appreciably better... But I did try.

Fine, screw it...

The Killdares "Whiskey In The Jar"  :devilish:

( Where'd you thing this "Country" stuff originated, anyway? )




G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Sep 28, 2018)

Nightwish, maybe?




G.D.


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 28, 2018)

Guard Dog said:


> Nightwish, maybe? G.D.



More like a nightmare to look at!


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 28, 2018)

[video=youtube;yzEdEi8Ahds]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzEdEi8Ahds [/video]​


----------



## Guard Dog (Sep 28, 2018)

Okay, fine...


Bonnie Raitt & Norah Jones~Tennessee Waltz

Can't say they're not easier on the eyes.

And there's always these three old farts...


G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Sep 28, 2018)

Do not click this link if you have delicate sensibilities.

Alecia Moore-Hart ( Pink ) wrote this when she was pregnant with her first child, and I can't help but believe it comes straight from her soul, as sort of an apology for the world she was bringin' the kid into.
The video is rough... hard to watch. But it sends a helluva message.

You've been warned.

P!nk - F**kin' Perfect (Explicit Version)



G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Sep 28, 2018)

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Little Wing

Peter Frampton - While My Guitar Gently Weeps

Joe Cocker - With a little help from my friends

The Band - The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down





G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Sep 29, 2018)

From the 1981 movie of the same name...

Heavy Metal" Theme: Takin' A Ride / Don Felder

Heavy Metal - Soft Landing

Sammy Hagar - Heavy Metal

HEAVY METAL-Cheap Trick-Reach Out



G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Sep 29, 2018)

And then there's these 3....

The Pretty Reckless - Take Me Down

The Pretty Reckless - Champagne Supernova

The Pretty Reckless - Heaven Knows




G.D.


----------



## TL Murphy (Oct 3, 2018)

Estas Tonne, “Internal Flight” https://youtu.be/WGTxqhSN8bE


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 3, 2018)

[video=youtube;uOIHHMnI_Ig]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOIHHMnI_Ig[/video]​


----------



## Guard Dog (Oct 7, 2018)

Did not know this existed:

Carole King, Céline Dion, Gloria Estefan, Shania Twain - You've Got A Friend

( Yeah, I like all four of these women. Didn't know they'd ever sang together. )

G.D.


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 8, 2018)

[video=youtube;8qOR13-M2rc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qOR13-M2rc&amp;feature=youtu.be&amp;list=PLED4529198343150F[/video]
_*
Autumn Leaves

*_​ The falling leaves​ Drift by my window.​ The falling leaves of red and gold.
​ I see your lips,​ The summer kisses,​ The sunburned hands I used to hold.
​ Since you went away,​ The days grow long​ And soon I’ll hear old winter song,
​ But  I miss you most of all, my darling,​ When autumn leaves start to fall.
​ Since you went away,​ The days grow long,​ And soon I’ll hear old winter song.
​ But I miss you most of all, my darling,​ When autumn leaves start to fall.​ I miss you most of all, my darling,​ When autumn leaves start to fall.
​    A much-recorded song that originally appeared in 1945 as the French song ‘Les feuilles mortes’, literally ‘The Dead Leaves’, with music by the Hungarian-French composer Joseph Kosma and lyrics by poet Jacques Prévert. Its Hungarian title is ‘Hulló levelek’ or ‘Falling Leaves’. In 1946 Yves Montand with Irène Joachim introduced it as ‘Les feuilles mortes’ in the film ‘Les Portes de la nuit’.   


* * *​


----------



## Guard Dog (Oct 8, 2018)

Funny how sometimes you can go looking for one thing, then find something totally unexpected.

In this case, I was looking for a little Elton John...

... and found this: Sara Bareilles - Goodbye Yellow Brick Road


G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Oct 8, 2018)

...and a little Robert Plant:

Robert Plant - Big Log

How can one man do so much heroin and still keep breathing? Sheesh...



G.D.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Oct 9, 2018)

Grace
’Hope You Understand’


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 9, 2018)

[video=youtube;8w6pYeJN_Y0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8w6pYeJN_Y0[/video]​


----------



## Teb (Oct 9, 2018)

[video=youtube;5biEjyXNa2o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5biEjyXNa2o[/video]


----------



## Teb (Oct 10, 2018)

[video=youtube;1NZvf4uwilM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NZvf4uwilM[/video]


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 10, 2018)

[video=youtube;WP9a-OTn2QA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WP9a-OTn2QA[/video]​


----------



## Guard Dog (Oct 11, 2018)

Here's a good song to listen to while you read over the critiques of your work :devilish: :icon_cheesygrin: :

Sara Bareilles - Sittin' on the Dock of the Bay



G.D.


----------



## Teb (Oct 12, 2018)

[video=youtube;-jEUq3hEjus]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jEUq3hEjus[/video]


----------



## Fleeting (Oct 12, 2018)

hey guys check this one out:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWvzoW-Gq1U

This is one of my favorite bands, Pinegrove

I'm not sure but I don't think he even likes playing this song live anymore.


----------



## Guard Dog (Oct 15, 2018)

Nickelback - Burn It to the Ground

The McCoys Hang On Sloopy

TO LOVE SOMEBODY - Janis Joplin

Beth Hart - Get Your Shit Together

And yeah, this is part of a character development and profile. :wink2:


G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Oct 17, 2018)

Been watching the Vikings TV series, so this one is kind'a stuck makin' laps inside my head:

VIKINGS THEME SONG - If I had a Heart [Soundtrack]


G.D.


----------



## bdcharles (Oct 18, 2018)

Guard Dog said:


> Been watching the Vikings TV series, so this one is kind'a stuck makin' laps inside my head:
> 
> VIKINGS THEME SONG - If I had a Heart [Soundtrack]
> 
> ...



Lol I discovered this song - and Fever Ray - the other week via this exact route 

Good series too (the bit I have seen thus far)


----------



## Guard Dog (Oct 20, 2018)

R.E.M. - Losing My Religion




G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Oct 22, 2018)

Harry Chapin - Taxi

Arlo Guthrie - City of New Orleans


G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Oct 22, 2018)

Waylon Jennings - Drinking and Dreaming

Waylon Jennings - Never Could Toe the Mark

...yeah, I'm in one'a those moods. ;-)


G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Oct 22, 2018)

Natalie Merchant - Carnival

Natalie Merchant - These Are Days (Live)
( Not the best version, but I've always liked watchin' her sing live. )
This version's vocals are better.

Might as well throw this one on the pile as well...

Natalie Merchant - Kind and Generous


G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Oct 22, 2018)

And this one's just... fun. 

Amber Leigh Band - Dueling Banjos Live at Bostons Delray

Got a little "Smoke on the Water" in there, "Orange Blossom Special", as well as "Pretty Woman", and a bit of "Ice Ice Baby"...


G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Oct 22, 2018)

Oh my... Exactly the kind of song I grew up with, and spent the rest of my life trying to avoid:

Amber Leigh - I Don't Need You

Funny how the things you try hardest to avoid always seem to come back and bite you in the ass any way.

I guess it really is best to face up to 'em and deal with 'em once 'n for all to begin with.

Anyway, it's 2:20am here, so I suppose that'll do for now.

Hey, y'all wanna hear somethin' funny? At least to me?
I could venture down to Nashville, and see these people live, next month, if I cared to.
Somehow I don't think I could take that much of what they do though...


G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Oct 24, 2018)

A pair from Mandolin Orange, I found while roamin' around the wilds of YouTube...

Mandolin Orange - Daylight" and Old Ties And Companions


G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Oct 24, 2018)

Another of those "pleasant noises" that I like to let roll on in the background, that I don't have to pay attention to or even consciously listen to:

I'm With Her - Full Microshow concert 


G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Oct 24, 2018)

Hey... You folks think things are really that much different  now than they were, "way back when"?

Go sit through all of this, think about the whole thing, then see if you can really say that:

Joni Mitchell & Jefferson Airplane on Dick Cavett - 1969 

I dunno... Maybe I am just that "different"... or was raised at the wrong time. But also, maybe, I'm not. One way or the other, I do think that the old saying "The more things change, the more they stay the same" really is true.

I guess you'll all have to decide for your selves.



G.D.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Oct 24, 2018)

Rumer
’Slow’


----------



## EnderScott (Oct 26, 2018)

Guard Dog said:


> Another of those "pleasant noises" that I like to let roll on in the background, that I don't have to pay attention to or even consciously best acca betting sites to:
> 
> I'm With Her - Full Microshow concert
> 
> ...


Love it!


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 2, 2018)

Interesting take on an old classic:

Joey Ramone - what a wonderful world

It was used to close out the next-to-last episode of MythBusters, which is where I came across it.




G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 2, 2018)

Might as well add the original in here, especially since it's the version I and probably everybody else are most familiar with:

Louis Armstrong - What A Wonderful World



G.D.


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 3, 2018)

[video=youtube;n9Sfx3c7fR0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9Sfx3c7fR0[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 3, 2018)

[video=youtube;jRhtJtUDAZs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRhtJtUDAZs[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 5, 2018)

[video=youtube;QEXJHWyXuX4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEXJHWyXuX4[/video]​


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 5, 2018)

When what's old becomes new again...

The old.

The new.


Gotta wonder what the Andrews Sisters would think of this.



G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 5, 2018)

Not sure why Google's A.I. thought I'd want to see this, but okay...
( Sort'a looks like a bunch of Bond Girls got together and started their own drum line. )
( And I do have to admit that the European drummers and I share a painfully-similar fashion sense... :| )

CRAZY DRUMMERS STUDIO-117 ODESSA UKRAINE



G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 5, 2018)

And weirder still...

Blue Man Group - DrumTime

...startin' to feel like I'm bein' led down the rabbit hole here.



G.D.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Nov 7, 2018)

‘Waiting for a Star to Fall’

Boy Meets Girl


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 8, 2018)

TuesdayEve said:


> ‘Waiting for a Star to Fall’
> 
> Boy Meets Girl



Ah... more '80s music huh? Okay...

J. Geils Band - Love Stinks

:icon_cheesygrin:


G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 8, 2018)

And then there's this one...

J. Geils Band - Centerfold

I do miss MTV being, well... about music and music videos. :dejection:




G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 11, 2018)

Mandolin Orange "Daylight" and "Old Ties And Companions"

Edit: Oops. Didn't realize this one was a repeat. The thread's gotten long enough that what I've posted is getting tough to keep up with.

Here's something different from them:

Mandolin Orange - Harvest Moon 



G.D.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Nov 11, 2018)

This album: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OB3jD7jFRmk
It's technically two demos morphed into one, but it has a continuous feel so I consider it all one album.


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 11, 2018)

One I posted the name and title to at the beginning of this thread, but no link to the song:

Goo Goo Dolls - Acoustic #3

By the way, I'm happy to see this thread is alive and doing well, and has so many contributions. Can't help but wonder how long it'll stick around.



G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 11, 2018)

And one I had to get the title of translated, 'cause I don't read Russian or Ukrainian or whatever that is:

SILENZIUM - Пачка сигарет (В.Цой cover)
( A pack of cigarettes (V. Tsoy cover) )



G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 12, 2018)

And before it was absconded with and turned into a college fight song, there was this one...

Oh, and "Mean" Mary James here is one that you might accidentally run into, if you're ever strolling around Nashville. She's hell on wheels with a banjo.

Mean Mary - Rocky Top

What, not impressed? Try this one then:

Mean Mary on fast banjo - Iron Horse



G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 12, 2018)

And this one again just 'cause it makes me chuckle every time I see it, for some reason:

[video=youtube;B9FzVhw8_bY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9FzVhw8_bY[/video]​
...probably because I wonder what all of those people thought, wandering past those guys in the middle of the city streets.




G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 12, 2018)

I was gonna quit for a while, but this one popped up at the end of the one above. Looked interesting, even though I'm not familiar with the artist, and reminded me a bit of some of Dire Straits' old stuff when I listed to it...

[video=youtube;0SZbJpbVRzo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SZbJpbVRzo[/video]

Chris Rea - Road to Hell

And one last thing... Talk about your "Resting Bitch Faces"... I sincerely hope the girl in the video has a sweeter disposition than her expression suggests. 'Cause if looking unpleasant/unhappy/prone-to-be-difficult was a requirement of the script... she nailed it! :nightmare: :shock:

Edit: That video didn't work for me when embedded, so I added a link underneath that does work. Use that if you have trouble.




G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 12, 2018)

Love the name of this band... And their music is pretty damned good too.

Foxes and Fossils cover "Amie" by Pure Prairie League

And this one...

Foxes and Fossils cover Fleetwood Mac's Landslide

Does seem to me though that the poor little foxes are badly outnumbered... They must be tough and tolerant, to put up with that many old farts.



G.D.


----------



## Hill.T.Manner (Nov 12, 2018)

For me it's "Treehouse At The End of the World" by Abney Park.


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 12, 2018)

Hill.T.Manner said:


> For me it's "Treehouse At The End of the World" by Abney Park.



Not bad... Reminds me of somebody else, but I can't put my finger on it.  Got kind of an '80s vibe to it.

Y'all give a listen and see what you think:

[video=youtube;Aa1RkqP1WDg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aa1RkqP1WDg[/video]

And just in case that don't work...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aa1RkqP1WDg

Figured it out... It sounds like a bit of a cross between Modern English and INXS




G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 13, 2018)

And a Pink Floyd cover...

[video=youtube;JRw87cY-wkg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRw87cY-wkg[/video]

...and since I don't really expect that to work for most people:
 Comfortably Numb (Pink Floyd Cover)



G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 25, 2018)

Haven't visited my favorite Kiwi in a while... Let's see if it works.

[video=youtube;KsFegXYdmDc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsFegXYdmDc[/video]

And just in case it don't:

Gin Wigmore - 'Written In The Water '






G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 25, 2018)

And another unusual one:

[video=youtube;nDNvSOPlQos]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDNvSOPlQos[/video]

And again, just in case:

The Pretty Reckless Under the water

Love her or hate her, you have to admit, Taylor Momsen is... different.




G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 27, 2018)

Charlie Daniels - Uneasy Rider


G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 27, 2018)

Jimmy Buffett - God's Own Drunk

Jimmy Buffett - A Pirate Looks At Forty

Jimmy Buffett - One Particular Harbor - Anguilla

Jimmy Buffett - Son of a Son of a Sailor - Live in Anguilla











G.D.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Nov 27, 2018)

‘Wicked Game’

Chris Isaak


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 28, 2018)

Hey, Tuesday... Here's another version of that song:

P!NK "Wicked Game" (Chris Isaak cover)


G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 29, 2018)

[video=youtube;8_5U0M9ErGA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_5U0M9ErGA[/video]

black crowes - she talks to angels






G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 29, 2018)

[video=youtube;SuzNvvd9z3E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuzNvvd9z3E[/video]

Mandolin Orange - Morphine Girl





G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 4, 2018)

Amanda - Waylon Jennings

Waylon Jennings - Mama's Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up to Be Cowboys

G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 7, 2018)

[video=youtube;XbQ08Ixczvo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbQ08Ixczvo[/video]


Norah Jones – Black Hole Sun




G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 8, 2018)

The Pretty Reckless - Nothing Left To Lose



G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 8, 2018)

Mandolin Orange "Waltz About Whiskey"




G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 10, 2018)

Monday again, so...

Monday Monday (1966) - The Mamas & The Papas

The Bangles - Manic Monday

The Carpenters - Rainy Days And Mondays

Fleetwood Mac - Monday Morning

Jimmy Buffett - Come Monday



G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 11, 2018)

ALISON KRAUSS - Can´t find my way home

By the way, folks... as a writing side-note... What you're hearing here is the voice I hear in my head of Eithné, the sorceress in my wip. That's not just the voice I imagine for her, but the essence of her as well.

( Hey, I warned you all that I was crazy when I first came in here.... And any good story has to have something recognizable and familiar. )


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 12, 2018)

Character research led to this one:

JENNIFER WARNES - LEONARD COHEN - JOAN OF ARC

Just goes to show, there's no telling where you'll find something useful.




G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 14, 2018)

Helen Reddy sings about the advantages of insanity...

Angie Baby



G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 21, 2018)

[video=youtube;n9kfdEyV3RQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9kfdEyV3RQ[/video]

As always, in case the embedded vid doesn't work:

Bing Crosby & David Bowie - "The Little Drummer Boy (Peace On Earth)​


G.D.


----------



## Cave Troll (Jan 2, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_U-8x32mn0c&index=2&list=FLVtG30jLWUHkyK_6nvDOYQw


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 2, 2019)

Sorry it didn't take, but copy and paste this,

Ian Dury, Reasons to be cheerful.

into the search engine. Genuine reasons to be cheerful plus amazing backing from the blockheads, what could be better


----------



## Periander (Jan 3, 2019)

Symphony No. 7 by Allan Pettersson

The struggle of the lone voice in a bleak and unforgiving place.
https://youtu.be/KMG-QHu5QFs


----------



## Guard Dog (Jan 10, 2019)

Spaghetti Westerns, anyone? How 'bout this:

[video=youtube;enuOArEfqGo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enuOArEfqGo[/video]

...and a link, in case the embedded vid doesn't work:

The Danish National Symphony Orchestra - The Good, the Bad and the Ugly

And yes, they have a hanged man swingin' from the rafters, off to the side there.



G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Jan 10, 2019)

And for a few dollars more, you get...

[video=youtube;DT1NJwEi6nw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DT1NJwEi6nw[/video]

Link: The Danish National Symphony Orchestra - For A Few Dollars More


...I've gotta say, these people certainly seem to enjoy their work.



G.D.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 11, 2019)

Mendelsohn on radio three this week, they played his first piano concerto the other day, composed when he was thirteen. Full of stuff like you might expect from a thirteen year old, 'Look I can do this! And this!'  but done well, and great fun.


----------



## unrealbarrie (Jan 16, 2019)

I listened to the self-titled album of electronic band Kiasmos today. Really different and ambient! Very relaxing and new things come out with every listen.

4/5


----------



## Guard Dog (Jan 16, 2019)

unrealbarrie said:


> I listened to the self-titled album of electronic band Kiasmos today. Really different and ambient! Very relaxing and new things come out with every listen.
> 
> 4/5



Kiasmos - Kiasmos (Full Album)



G.D.


----------



## Ty G (Jan 16, 2019)

This is a song that smooths me from time to time

In Remembrance by Jeffery L. Ames 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coY1XfiyNgw


----------



## Miss-Riah (Jan 16, 2019)

The last thing I remember listening to was Happier by Bastille and Marshmello


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 17, 2019)

Lone Digger by Caravan Palace - French electro pop.

https://youtu.be/TbsBEb1ZxWA


----------



## pinkus (Jan 26, 2019)

Well into these girls at the moment. Coming UK soon but sadly not near me:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGE...V51ZirGwuuye0XKN7pRB54lz2GelOQoxwz5zEoR8GsKiI


----------



## Megan Pearson (Jan 29, 2019)

Getting way too much TV in my recent traveling...! In the past week I've picked up a number of TV commercial jingles. 

They're surprisingly catchy.


----------



## Guard Dog (Jan 29, 2019)

Megan Pearson said:


> Getting way too much TV in my recent traveling...! In the past week I've picked up a number of TV commercial jingles.
> 
> They're surprisingly catchy.



You'd be surprised at how many TV commercials have sent me diggin' up old songs I'd all but forgotten.

Yeah, the jingles can be annoying brain-viruses, but stuff like this? I didn't remember until I heard it in a cell phone commercial.



G.D.


----------



## Megan Pearson (Jan 30, 2019)

Guard Dog said:


> You'd be surprised at how many TV commercials have sent me diggin' up old songs I'd all but forgotten.
> 
> Yeah, the jingles can be annoying brain-viruses, but stuff like this? I didn't remember until I heard it in a cell phone commercial.
> 
> ...



LOL, "brain viruses"--no kidding! And yeah, that's a catchy tune, too. 

I have a theory that the most innovative, creative musical works around today have something to do with media in some form or another--commercial jingles, movie scores, etc. A lot of what I hear on the radio just sounds derivative in some way, yet all that mass media geared up to selling something specific--even if it is derivative--seem done up in fresh, new ways that don't sound quite as recycled.


----------



## Articulate Lady (Jan 30, 2019)

Hey everyone!

I have to say I have been listening to Taylor Swift's "Delicate" a lot lately. She's really not a bad artist, I have a few of her songs. I do admit though, some of her songs can be very annoying - (Shake it Off). Haha.


----------



## unrealbarrie (Feb 1, 2019)

The new album by Ludovico Einaudi is pretty sublime... one of the best modern piano maestros.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Feb 4, 2019)

I am currently listening to "Tonight" played by Andrew Preview* on the piano, with all the right notes in the right order...

https://youtu.be/gc0SU0LfPzw











*André Previn and his pals, recorded in 1959, before he became an internationally famous conductor.


----------



## Guard Dog (Feb 7, 2019)

Something else, courtesy of watching too much TV...

Encountered this one while watching Fox's _Gifted_ series...  It's a keeper for me, and has been added to my playlist.

Bishop Briggs - Dream

Yeah, I know... Kind'a sappy.  *shrug*

Edit: Figured I'd add that although this song isn't really something I can personally relate to, it very much does to the MC of my current work.

...and probably speaks of something every one might wish for on some level, but likely never finds.



G.D.


----------



## Hill.T.Manner (Feb 10, 2019)

Warriors - Freedom Call
Happy Birthday - The Birthday Massacre
Blue - The Birthday Massacre
Yggdrasil - Brothers of Metal


----------



## Bloggsworth (Feb 11, 2019)

Knocks Me Off My Feet - Jacqui Dankworth (Daughter of Cleo Laine and Johnny Dankworth)

https://youtu.be/vbTWX8Y-zds


----------



## TL Murphy (Feb 12, 2019)

"Blackhawk Down" sound track. Hans Zimmer.


----------



## Zoso71 (Feb 12, 2019)

Currently listening to Tom Petty..."Long After Dark" LP


----------

